# Sweet spot dosage for TRT



## getbig1974 (Mar 22, 2016)

Anyone have a sweet spot that's just right high enough for great results ? Or low enough does a good job ?


----------



## aon1 (Mar 22, 2016)

175 a week keeps me right at 1400 ,seems to be about right for cruise


----------



## MattG (Mar 22, 2016)

250mg a week for me. I've tried cruising with 100mg a week and lost a lot of size. 175-200 a week I lose some but not too terrible, 250 seems to work best for me.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Mar 23, 2016)

In the 1 to 1.5 gram area lets  my body heal and clean up. 
LOL
Like Matt said that range works and depending the condition I want to stay at, I'll use different esters.


----------



## DragonRider (Mar 25, 2016)

Since this is in the HRT/TRT section would it be safe to assume the OP is referring to a dose that a medical doctor would actually prescribe for HRT?
I have worked out with above average doses and with prescribed HRT doses. IMHO there is no effective HRT dose for hypertrophy AND you will not maintain the strength or size gained from 500mg to 1000mg per week when you drop down to HRT doses for extended periods of time.


----------



## ASHOP (Jun 30, 2016)

getbig1974 said:


> Anyone have a sweet spot that's just right high enough for great results ? Or low enough does a good job ?



100-125mg per week puts me around 650-800ng/dl


----------



## DragonRider (Sep 7, 2016)

ASHOP said:


> 100-125mg per week puts me around 650-800ng/dl



Same here.


----------



## big_rich (Sep 8, 2016)

All my buddies that are on trt are on 200mg per week test c


----------



## ASHOP (Sep 30, 2016)

big_rich said:


> All my buddies that are on trt are on 200mg per week test c



Any idea on what ng/dl range that puts them? I would guess around 1000 ng/dl,,but just a guess.


----------



## chrisr116 (Oct 2, 2016)

ASHOP said:


> Any idea on what ng/dl range that puts them? I would guess around 1000 ng/dl,,but just a guess.



Last time I had HRT bloods done I was pinning one 250mg amp of Norma Test Enanthate per week and tested at 1373ng/dl


----------



## ASHOP (Oct 3, 2016)

chrisr116 said:


> Last time I had HRT bloods done I was pinning one 250mg amp of Norma Test Enanthate per week and tested at 1373ng/dl



Nice! No need to ask you how you liked those Normas Test E's. Solid numbers.


----------



## gh0st (Oct 19, 2016)

chrisr116 said:


> Last time I had HRT bloods done I was pinning one 250mg amp of Norma Test Enanthate per week and tested at 1373ng/dl



thats pharma grade test, i have omnedren which put me right around the same!

I find even with good ugl test cyp 225-250/week works well for me.


----------



## WesleyInman (Dec 7, 2016)

100mgs E4d and hcg dosed at 250iu 2x per week works like a charm for me and keeps all my values in range, test 1K-1400 nanos depending when I test


----------



## Joenoarms (Apr 24, 2017)

I'm prescribed 100mg a week, however 250mg a week seems to give me the easier gains and ability to keep my size. I'm not sure where my levels are on that I need to go get bloodwork done to be sure.


----------



## Sub7percent (May 3, 2017)

WesleyInman said:


> 100mgs E4d and hcg dosed at 250iu 2x per week works like a charm for me and keeps all my values in range, test 1K-1400 nanos depending when I test





What exactly is the hcg doing for you?  I understand that it can be used as part of HRT but not sure what the point is. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lycan Venom (May 3, 2017)

Well what about healthy young men produce anywhere from 5-11mg daily. Multiply that by 7 days. Figure out what ester and half life versus finding steady plasma level.


----------



## jmac 21 (Aug 28, 2017)

For trt, around 150mg / week is good. For a cruise, I do well on 250 mg, keep most of my size and strength.


----------



## ALLEX (Aug 30, 2017)

chrisr116 said:


> Last time I had HRT bloods done I was pinning one 250mg amp of Norma Test Enanthate per week and tested at 1373ng/dl



That's not TRT.


----------



## jmac 21 (Aug 31, 2017)

Sub7percent said:


> What exactly is the hcg doing for you?  I understand that it can be used as part of HRT but not sure what the point is.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It just maintains testicular function and size. For some that's important, but it's certainly not necessary, unless you plan to have kids down the road and don't want to do ivf.


----------



## j2048b (Aug 31, 2017)

Hcg also helps in my mood stabalization, i feel phenomenal using dr crislers old hcg protocol, 

Id do 250 ius hcg on sunday, 200 mlg test monday, wed 1 mlg anastrozole, then friday 250 iu hcg, worked like a charm, 

Dr crisler now has a new hcg protocol he talked about on super human radio, ill have to see if i can get the old and new and compare them

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Viking (Oct 3, 2017)

I do well with 150mg test for HRT. I did like adding 100mg deca but for HRT test only.


----------



## SURGE (Oct 6, 2017)

Viking said:


> I do well with 150mg test for HRT. I did like adding 100mg deca but for HRT test only.



Same for me. Maybe more at times


----------



## Victory (Oct 26, 2017)

Test c at 200mg. I feel great at this dose.


----------



## alzadosghost (Nov 24, 2017)

12.5 mg a day test e sub q keeps me around 900. I can still hold weight on it. When I blast at 250mg a week i can def feel it. 500 mg a week almost seems like it’s way too much. It seems weird when 1-1.5 grms a week of test alone was a cruise. Lol


----------



## striffe (Dec 12, 2017)

alzadosghost said:


> 12.5 mg a day test e sub q keeps me around 900. I can still hold weight on it. When I blast at 250mg a week i can def feel it. 500 mg a week almost seems like it’s way too much. It seems weird when 1-1.5 grms a week of test alone was a cruise. Lol



It is strange but I bet most who have lowered doses over the years feel the same. Age is the biggest factor but I do believe the body adapts very quickly. So if you are using very low doses for a long period even just 500mg per week would have a big impact. The same for guys who abuse who add 500mg and little is felt as their body is so used to higher doses. 

Maintaining is much easier than building so guys can blast when they need to but use low dose cruises to maintain health the best they can. On a cruise I use 10-20mg test e/p everyday and even 400mg test on blast hits me hard.


----------



## ELIMINATOR (Mar 1, 2018)

150-200mgs works great. I just started HCG at 2000 iu's 3x per week and maybe placebo but I'm feeling pretty good!


----------



## rmtt (Mar 2, 2018)

striffe said:


> It is strange but I bet most who have lowered doses over the years feel the same. Age is the biggest factor but I do believe the body adapts very quickly. So if you are using very low doses for a long period even just 500mg per week would have a big impact. The same for guys who abuse who add 500mg and little is felt as their body is so used to higher doses.
> 
> Maintaining is much easier than building so guys can blast when they need to but use low dose cruises to maintain health the best they can. On a cruise I use 10-20mg test e/p everyday and even 400mg test on blast hits me hard.



I do the same.....roughly 100mg a week divided into daily injects. Roughly 14-15 mg per day. It puts me in the upper 800's , lower 900's.....and I don't have to use any AI's.

Plus my Free Test is higher this way then when I used to pin once or twice per week and that was around 125mg a week.

So I'm using less and getting more which is a "win-win" for me.


----------



## ASHOP (Mar 2, 2018)

Something that's grabbed my interest lately is Emeric Delczeg TRT method of 10mg daily.


----------



## Duluxx (Mar 4, 2018)

200mg a week test cyp works for me


----------



## BulkPowders (Apr 26, 2018)

150mg-200mg is a good TRT dose.


----------



## jp82088 (Aug 4, 2018)

200mg a week of Testosterone Cypionate.


----------



## javman (Sep 23, 2018)

ASHOP said:


> Something that's grabbed my interest lately is Emeric Delczeg TRT method of 10mg daily.



His protocol is spot on. Been doing it for a bit over a month and feel great.


----------



## 1969jeffery1969 (Sep 28, 2018)

javman said:


> His protocol is spot on. Been doing it for a bit over a month and feel great.


What's this all about?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Sep 28, 2018)

I like .5 CC every 5 days (so only 750 mg a month) but perfect. High end of normal, no sides. Couple times a year I up it,and add some Deca and EQ (.5 cc of each every 5 days) sort of like my "blast".


----------



## Viking (Oct 1, 2018)

ASHOP said:


> Something that's grabbed my interest lately is Emeric Delczeg TRT method of 10mg daily.



I tried it but felt better at 20mg per day. It's worth trying as many seem to do well and it's only helping health staying that low.


----------



## AGGRO (Oct 17, 2018)

My dose changes but is usually between 100-200mg per week.


----------



## d2r2ddd (Oct 17, 2018)

Viking said:


> I tried it but felt better at 20mg per day. It's worth trying as many seem to do well and it's only helping health staying that low.



sub Q?


----------



## Jtooswol (Oct 20, 2018)

WesleyInman said:


> 100mgs E4d and hcg dosed at 250iu 2x per week works like a charm for me and keeps all my values in range, test 1K-1400 nanos depending when I test



Same here


----------



## Sparkss (Nov 20, 2018)

ASHOP said:


> Something that's grabbed my interest lately is Emeric Delczeg TRT method of 10mg daily.





javman said:


> His protocol is spot on. Been doing it for a bit over a month and feel great.



Looks like I have some Googling to do now. That sounds interesting.

Right now my TRT protocol is 175 mg/wk split dose Sun/Thurs. No need for an AI (not that I should at that dose anyways) and it keeps me in the high-mid range, which makes my doctor happy


----------



## Therep18 (Jan 18, 2019)

I'm on 225 a week. Not much less than what I did when I was on cycle.


----------



## Wolverinex (Feb 16, 2019)

200mg every 5 days let's me diet hard and not lose mass. It's not a useful amount for building muscle, but in my old age that is no longer a priority or concern


----------



## scoobs88 (Feb 26, 2019)

ASHOP said:


> 100-125mg per week puts me around 650-800ng/dl



this right here^^^  Honestly, this is where I feel the best at.


----------



## j2048b (Feb 26, 2019)

A "sweet spot" is individual, no one may have the same, its up to each user to determine what their "sweet spot" is....could be more, could be less? 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## jsaild (Mar 1, 2019)

800-1000 total range seems to be pretty ideal.  For me, this puts me at 175mg - 200mg weekly.  I also like doing every day subq shots.


----------



## jdup2019 (Apr 28, 2019)

250mg test cyp per week. .25mg adex EOD


----------



## javman (May 20, 2019)

1969jeffery1969 said:


> What's this all about?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk



Haven't been on here for awhile, but basically your trying to dose your T intake to mimic what the body produces a day which averages about 10mg a day. SubQ, check your levels around 6 weeks to see where your at and adjust accordingly. Works great for me but respond better to TE vs TC.


----------



## ASHOP (May 29, 2019)

javman said:


> Haven't been on here for awhile, but basically your trying to dose your T intake to mimic what the body produces a day which averages about 10mg a day. SubQ, check your levels around 6 weeks to see where your at and adjust accordingly. Works great for me but respond better to TE vs TC.



That's very odd since TE and TC are so similar in action. Individual preference does vary though.


----------



## mazrim (Jun 24, 2019)

25 mg/day of test prop for me and I feel good.


----------



## w8tlifterty (Jun 24, 2019)

10mg enan
10mg prop 

Puts me at 775 (if dosed correctly) I'm guessing not...


----------



## LTBB (Jul 6, 2019)

10 mgs a day sub-q works fine for me.  some days as high as 20 mgs.


----------



## prototype5 (Jul 23, 2019)

you guys that are getting in the 800-1200 levels taking 200mg a week or less, how often after your last shot are you getting the lab draw? 4 days?  or going a full week?


----------



## mazrim (Aug 10, 2019)

I should add that you should shoot for free test over 30ng/dl.


----------



## Markarbt12 (Aug 12, 2019)

So I have been on 500 mg of Test E a week. I take 1 ml shots, two times a week.  I have been doing this for 12 weeks. I am coming to realize that this may be too much now that I want to stay in it and cruise. Any recommendations?


----------



## somedeafguy (Aug 18, 2019)

175 mg puts me in 950 ng/dl


----------



## geardepot (Aug 18, 2019)

Consider dropping down to 250mg every 7-10 days.
GD


----------



## Sub7percent (Aug 26, 2019)

Markarbt12 said:


> So I have been on 500 mg of Test E a week. I take 1 ml shots, two times a week.  I have been doing this for 12 weeks. I am coming to realize that this may be too much now that I want to stay in it and cruise. Any recommendations?





That’s not TRT.  TRT technically is replacing testosterone at levels that are considered “in range”.   150 per week will do that for most. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnythunders (Aug 29, 2019)

15 mg test prop daily


----------



## Champ4790 (Aug 29, 2019)

200 test e a week does me.  Very  curious about low dosing everyday tho


----------



## Sibling (Oct 18, 2020)

I'm on 225 a week. Not much less than what I did when I was on cycle.


----------



## hgmara (Oct 23, 2020)

very individual,but 100-200mg/week used most


----------



## BIGAINS (Nov 15, 2020)

I feel good on 100 to 150 a week


----------



## joe1988 (Jun 20, 2022)

100mgs


----------

